# can't start my senta 93



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*can't start my sentra 93*

I got a problem to my sentra 93 XE. Last night when I started my car, I heard small noise in my engine, I accelerated the car, the noise became much louder. After finishing the acceleration, the noise became small again. But this morning, I could not start my car any more, I have to walk to the school. Someone said that I need to change the engine oil or trasmission fluid, I do not think so. Someone else said that I need to check my muffler and pipe system, I am not sure. I just wonder that I need to replace the spark plug or other tiny facilities on the engine. Hope to get help from you and thank you for your attention.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

is the engine turning over? do you hear it crank at all? you have to be more specific.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

No, I did not hear the cranking sound at all. At first I was wondering that whether my battery is out of work, but the battery signal was not lighting yesterday, so I do not sure it is just a problem of battery, maybe I need to check to the alternator?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah check your battery. if new battery doesn't start it, check your alternator and starter.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

*ALTERNATOR*

A good way to check the car is give it a jump....if your car starts take the positive wire off your battery. if the car dies the youve got a bad alt., but if your alternator is bad you may need a jump after replacing it to charge your battery, because you battery will still be uncharged from running the enigine soley on battery power, and no altinator power.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*Problem has been sloved*

I thought that if it is a mechanical problem, the problem would last a period of time until the car be dead. However, the car could not be started just in one night, so maybe it is a battery problem. I ask someone to jump my car and after a long time, it worked. 20 minutes late, I turn off the car, it could not be start again. Then I have to conceded that my battery is dead absolutely(I used it for 5 years). Buy a new one from Walmart and install it there by myself, it works! Thank James and 00sentra for your help! Thanks a lot! I really love this web.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Problem has been sloved*



pimento73 said:


> *I thought that if it is a mechanical problem, the problem would last a period of time until the car be dead. However, the car could not be started just in one night, so maybe it is a battery problem. I ask someone to jump my car and after a long time, it worked. 20 minutes late, I turn off the car, it could not be start again. Then I have to conceded that my battery is dead absolutely(I used it for 5 years). Buy a new one from Walmart and install it there by myself, it works! Thank James and 00sentra for your help! Thanks a lot! I really love this web. *


get a good battery, it'll save you headaches.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Thank you,man!


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

If I can help I'll try everones knowledge is only marginal


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*Dry-cell*



00sentra said:


> *If I can help I'll try everones knowledge is only marginal *


get a optima batt. 2 good 2 b true.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Although this thread is old I'll post anyway.

Sounds like the starting motor is gone. If you can't get a gig out of her, that's probably your problem. Happend to our Sentra 2 weeks ago. If you alternator is hot, then your alternator could be gone. In most cases it will drain your battery, especially if the terminals are left on over nite.

My $0.02 worth, hope it help, but you probably have it fixed by now.


----------

